# [SOLVED] Creative Driver?



## deemac04 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm sure this is an old one but the search posts haven't cured my problem
I bought a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic Sound card from eBay and it came with a couple of installation CD's.
My computer recognized the PCI module, ( 'Other Devices/Multi Media Audio Controller), but the installation came up with the dreaded error message, "Set up is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this set up."
My m/b is ASUS P5B -E
Checks carried out included:-

Installation double checked. 
Power connected.
Cleaned terminals on card.
Swapped PCI slots.
Downloaded latest driver from Creative site. (Same result)
5 Hours spent on this already, including all the hints that I understood!- on your site, but to no avail.

Please advise.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative Driver?*

Try installing the driver *here* from the Creative Support site.


----------



## deemac04 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Creative Driver?*

Loaded the right driver now, thanks makin.........2


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative Driver?*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

